# Boston Acoustics 704u 20 years old this month



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

These came out of my friends '76 Jaguar. The car is pretty heavily rotted so we decided to gut it and redo the whole interior once the floor pans are finished. While tearing it down I noticed the speakers where absolutely mint, after I took one out I noticed they where old aftermarket Bostons and had to have them. They are 20 years old this month 

This car had a system installed probably when these where new because along with one of these in each door the car sports an old Kenwood twin shaft tape deck and a pair of Pyle New Wave 8s in the rear deck running IB off an old white and purple Pyramid.

The Pyles did not last in the rear shelf, they are toast. Damned voice coil is rusted solid with the magnet. I would have loved to buy those too.

Anyways heres some pics, and a tweeter next to it for scale.



And a pic of the trashed Pyles


----------

